# On 489, can kids study in different region?



## Manya (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi All,
I'm traveling with my family on a 489 Visa(SA Region). While me and wife spend a significant time finding a job, my plan is to leave my kids with my Sister in NSW. 
Is it possible for my kids to go to school in NSW? or does my Visa restrict me to send my kids to schools in SA? 
and let's say they do go to school for a year, will that contribute to their two years in SA before I can apply for a PR?

Appreciate your answers, 
Thanks 
M


----------

